

Ask HN: Anyone else getting the new annoying Google arrows? - asnyder

As usual, Google decided to use me as a guinea pig in their quest for interface perfection. What do you think of this new design, http://imagebin.ca/view/xIfOEwuQ.html I personally hate it.
======
amccloud
You sure you don't have a userscript or plugin installed? I don't think this
is something Google would ever do...

~~~
asnyder
Nope, no user scripts or plug-ins. This is the second time this has happened
in the past few days. Once it happens it'll be consistently like that for all
my searches in that browser for the hours following. I inspected the source a
bit and it definitely seems like an intentional structure. I was shocked too..

